

FreeBSD Foundation's Year-End Fundraising Campaign - radimm
http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.com/2013/11/freebsd-foundations-year-end.html

======
emaste
The Foundation also sponsored work on unmapped block I/O which significantly
improves performance on certain workloads, Intel VT-d (IOMMU) support,
Capsicum sandboxing infrastructure, multi-threaded pagedaemon, UEFI
infrastructure, and an update to the toolchain that produces FreeBSD
documentation.

